# adoption of shelter hamsters



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

do they do home visit etc? i dunno???

do they ask anything??

please any info would be great


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it depends, some dont do anything, others will be happy with pictures of where the hamster is going to live, it depends which shelter you go to


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

well i dont know that many 2 be honest with you but i have local RSPCA that im thinking of going 2, 2 adopt a hamster i dont want 2 keep getting petshop ones i wanna save an animal n give it a second chance


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I adopted 3 hamsters a few years back from the RSPCA.
Unfortunately the fosterer didn't seem too worried about where I was going to keep them, didn't ask what cages I had for them or offer to do a homecheck.
Kinda bad really. So I was given the hamsters just because I'd asked for them and turned up to collect them.


I also adopted some hamsters from another rescue and they wanted pics of the cages and asked me lots of questions about what substrate I would use/what food/what toys etc.

So it just depends on where you get them from I suppose.


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

ok thankyou


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

From the SSPCA centres for rabbits and smaller all you need to do is take a letter with your proof of address on, and then you can walk away with your pet of choice 

They only do homechecks for dogs, cats and ferrets.


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

thank you very much i think i will pop down next week n have a look


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

My local RSPCA don't do home checks on small animals (other than Ferrets as happysaz said!) 

Good on you for considering a hammy in need though, not just buying one from a pet shop :thumbup:


----------

